# Do people just join here to sell stuff?



## Aquaman111 (Nov 6, 2017)

Seems like this is a for sale forum now. Members posting stuff for sale and that’s about it. Very disappointed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

You nailed it!

This places has basically become a big buy and sell.

I try and give advice and answer questions when I can, but they are few and far between. 

I think most people either use other forums, like myself or have moved over to FaceBook groups.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I haven't been as active in the past few years due to workload of projects and a young family as well as transitioning out of the aquarium industry/part time eng to full time eng and moving across country.

After settling down for the time being (in search of a house to buy and Reno) and enjoying the 9-5 and check the crap at the office door, I have more time to devote to helping but yeah, the atmosphere here has changed and not for the better.

I was invited to join by the founder (Matt/Holocron) back in 2006(?) and has been a great experience meeting many members here and helping out with my crazy ideas.

GTAA is a special place for me and hope it's not too late for things to turn around. Reef Central forums is a prime example that a forum based site is successful and IMHO, easier to navigate to the specific area of interest vs ie, a FB group page. Each format has their pros and cons 

That being said, I unfortunately cannot identify where/when the downward spiral began but GTAA doesn't have the same vibe that it used to.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Downward spiral was late 2017. It has def gone down and is buy and sell focused. I try to post as well when I can but I too am busy with Reno's family etc. Gtaa is really the only one for me besides the big US ones for info and help. It almost makes me feel the hobby has sLowly died off in the gta. But I know that's not true because when ever I touch base with someone who would be on here on the reg they are still balls deep in the hobby. Just tired of all the BS on this site at times. There is still a few veterans here, but posts are def low. Myself included.

But I'll never give up!


----------

